# Oregonism Xl????? Good For Rooting?



## halzey68 (Jul 27, 2008)

i recieved 2 sample packs of this stuff and was told it was excellent organic feed for rooting and strengthening. How come directions are never clear?

ok it reads:

add entire contents of package to 1 gallon of water
use 1/4 cup PER 1 gallon of container size

FOR TRANSPLANTING
Sprinkle 1 tsp. directly onto roots


OK just to clarify, my read is  add package to 1 gallon of water to make solution , then take 1/4 cup of solution to 1 gallon of water to make feed.
then i can take 1/4 teaspoon of solution  and sprinkle directly onto roots.
Makes sense????????  anybody know for sure?

Thanks
:48:


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 27, 2008)

It sounds to me like you mix contents to one gallon of water. 
If you have a one gallon pot you water with a quarter cup of mix
If you have a two gallon pot you water with half a cup of mix.
If you have a five gallon pot you water with one and a quarter cups of mix

etc, etc.


----------



## halzey68 (Jul 28, 2008)

it took me 10 or so times reading it, then typing it before i figured that out ,but thank you very much. And I sprinkled 1/4 teaspoon of solution in roots, not crystals out of pouch.  BUt woulnt you drip or dribble liquid and sprinkle powder or crystals? lol


----------



## wallace123 (Jul 30, 2008)

hahaha smoking will do that to you let us know how you make out pictures


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 9, 2008)

now im a rookie and i used this my first time out. i had a couple babies that werent doing to good, i thought.... so i moved them outside , i took the soil that was still left in the pots. 2/3rds of a 3 gal pot and poured it back into a tub to use for couple more. i decided i better sift the soil just in case a couple roots got down deeper than the 2 handfuls i removed. Good Idea. I couldn't believe it when i found roots all the way to the bottom of the pot, just a few little strands but they were already branching out like crazy. 1 of the plants moved outside survived my 2 year old so we'll see how tough these are in norcal heat.


----------

